# Penile Prosthesis



## vnorman (Aug 13, 2012)

One of our physicians performed an Inflatable Penile Prosthesis in the hospital and he is asking me about a code for "Modeling" (reshaping for Pyeronies).  I have never heard of this and can not locate anything for coding on this.  I reviewed the OP notes and it just says "Intraoperative modeling was then carried out with central deflection of the phallus carefully for a period of 2 minutes."

Can anyone give me some insight to this?

Thanks,
Valarie


----------



## mcnaryk (Aug 13, 2012)

vnorman said:


> One of our physicians performed an Inflatable Penile Prosthesis in the hospital and he is asking me about a code for "Modeling" (reshaping for Pyeronies).  I have never heard of this and can not locate anything for coding on this.  I reviewed the OP notes and it just says "Intraoperative modeling was then carried out with central deflection of the phallus carefully for a period of 2 minutes."
> 
> Can anyone give me some insight to this?
> 
> ...



Hi Valerie-
Sounds to me like that would just be part of the actual prothesis insertion procedure-checking to make sure it "looks OK" before finishing. At least that's what modeling means to me, but I could be wrong. But I am not aware of a seperate code for this, so I am leaning towards it's just part of the surgery in general.


----------



## vnorman (Aug 14, 2012)

Kristina,

Thanks, I was thinking the same thing but wanted to make sure I did not miss something.

Thanks,
Valarie Norman, CPC


----------



## ldoran (Mar 6, 2013)

There is 54360 Plastic operation on penis to correct angulation, which I have heard referred to as "modeling". I always make sure to clarify that this is a SURGICAL operation for Peyronies. Just sharply bending the penis against the curve and holding would be "manipulation" and would be part of the implant procedure.


----------



## maggiedodd (Oct 2, 2017)

*Coder/authorization*

there is a new procedure for peyronies that our Urology does. Its called Xiaflex the patient is seen has a penile doppler and injection to see the degree of the curvature. then he is set up to return to get Xiaflex injections day one and two days later 54200 54200-58 J0775 is for the drug injected and its 90 units each time. the 3rd part of the visit is 
our nurse or NP teaches the patient how to mold their penis to get the curvature back to normal. As for insertion of the penile prosthesis i have never heard of any additional molding. it should be part of the surgery i would think. Unless
its done in the office after penile injections and its under a nurse visit.


----------

